# 80 Yard buckshot challenge



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Found this on youtube, I thought it to be interesting enough to post.





 
This one was one of four videos, but the only one to putt more than 1-3 hits on paper.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Only thing he is doing at that range with buckshot on a deer is burying lead under the skin.

"Hey y'all, I can hit me a deer at 80 yards with buckshot, so that means it'll be dead".

I laughed and stopped watching when he claimed the pellet in the elbow would have broken both legs @ 80. "Deer woulda dropped"... HA!

Kill a coyote at that range with buckshot? Perhaps. A deer? Unlikely.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> Only thing he is doing at that range with buckshot on a deer is burying lead under the skin.
> 
> "Hey y'all, I can hit me a deer at 80 yards with buckshot, so that means it'll be dead".
> 
> ...


I agree, all he's doing is wounding them. If the deer is standing broadside like that, use a slug.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I think he should have parked his vehicle somewhere else.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

petronius said:


> I think he should have parked his vehicle somewhere else.


 
LOL!!! Thought the same thing!

Ganzer


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Curious what he was trying to prove. Is he showing why not to use buckshot? He can't truly be happy with any of those results. It was interesting to see how open the pattern was at 80 yds.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

petronius said:


> I think he should have parked his vehicle somewhere else.


I thought the same thing too. I wonder if he took a beating on youtube.


So.....I wonder when PODUNK will chime in. :evil:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

eyecatcher1 said:


> Curious what he was trying to prove. Is he showing why not to use buckshot? He can't truly be happy with any of those results. It was interesting to see how open the pattern was at 80 yds.


BubbaRountree says he did the video to show you could use buckshot to 'ethically' take a deer or wild hog up to 80 yards.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

petronius said:


> BubbaRountree says he did the video to show you could use buckshot to 'ethically' take a deer or wild hog up to 80 yards.


Ummm...No.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

petronius said:


> I think he should have parked his vehicle somewhere else.


Why?  If he's "smart" enough to think an 80 yard shot with buckshot is going to kill deer then parking his vehicle there is just further proof and confirmation of his "smarts".


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ih772 said:


> I thought the same thing too. I wonder if he took a beating on youtube......


More than likely he got regular beatings from his fellow passengers on the short bus! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Burksee said:


> More than likely he got regular beatings from his fellow passengers on the short bus! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


or he ate them...:lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sitting here wishing a flyer would go through the back window of the blazer :lol:

The TSS boys would make him look like a fool..


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

The scary part is I think he actually believes it's an ethical shot.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> The scary part is I think he actually believes it's an ethical shot.


Yep....


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

I was shocked at how well the turkey chokes did with the large pellets. I think a deer hit at that range would die a slow painful death. That said I do wonder what his groups are like at 40 yards.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Firefighter said:


> Only thing he is doing at that range with buckshot on a deer is burying lead under the skin.
> 
> "Hey y'all, I can hit me a deer at 80 yards with buckshot, so that means it'll be dead".
> 
> Kill a coyote at that range with buckshot? Perhaps. A deer? Unlikely.


I shot a doe one year during EAS from 70 yards with buckshot, dropped her in her tracks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> I shot a doe one year during EAS from 70 yards with buckshot, dropped her in her tracks.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Where did you hit her and how many times


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

2PawsRiver said:


> Where did you hit her and how many times


Caught her above the eye, 5 BB's hit, I realize now that it was a very unethical shot but when you are unemployed with 5 mouths to feed it makes it hard not to pull the trigger.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Remington Pro Staff
Chevrolet Pro Staff
Cabelas Pro Staff
Ducks Unlimited Pro Staff
Baretta Pro Staff
Double A 12 Wad Pro Staff
You Tube Pro Staff

Did I miss any?

Funny thing is that most people that hunt with buckshot have no clue how their guns and loads pattern, but this guy knows what his does. 
Pro Staff for sure!!:lol:


----------

